# Chael sonnen at it again lol



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

AUSTIN, Texas – Prior to his now legendary UFC 117 clash with Anderson Silva, UFC middleweight contender Chael Sonnen launched a months-long verbal assault of epic proportions.

While an official date has yet to be announced for the forthcoming rematch, Sonnen is already up to his old tricks.

And while it's Silva on whom the challenger is most focused, he's got some kind words for "a French-Canadian Minnie Mouse," the UFC's heavyweight champion with a "$5 haircut and a knife tattooed on [his] chest," and a certain "Axe Murder" who Sonnen says "used to be a fighter."

"I'm ready to go,' Sonnen said at Tuesday's special Q&A session at the Frank Erwin Center in Austin, Texas. "Is Anderson here somewhere? I'll kick his ass from Austin all the way to San Antonio.

"People keep saying, 'Chael, you're hyping the fight.' No I'm not. Hyping a fight is when I tell you guys, 'This is going to be a great fight.' I did just the opposite (before the first fight), and I'm going to do just the opposite now. This is not going to be a great fight. This is going to be him getting beat up for 25 minutes or until he gives up."

Sonnen appeared well on his way to victory in the pair's August meeting after dominating the champion through nearly four-and-a-half rounds. But the fight took an unpredictable turn in the fifth and final frame when Silva latched onto a desperation triangle choke and elicited the tap from Sonnen.

Sonnen predicts it will be different this time around, and he was less-than-complimentary of Silva's vaunted standup attack even after witnessing it first hand.

"I think [Silva] is a great fighter, but he's not as good as me," Sonnen said. "He's not as good as Yushin Okami, either. He's not the best guy in the world, and he never has been. He's a sham.

"He's one of these guys that throws leg kicks. So what if you get get kicked in your leg? What a bunch of [crying]. Getting kicked in the leg and admitting that hurts is like admitting you're scared in the dark. It may be true, but if you say it, you're a real wimp."

Sonnen said he's not discounting the danger that Silva presents in the rematch. Nevertheless, he believes the belt will be wrapped firmly around his waist after the second meeting, and he's already considering a few superfights afterward.

Sonnen said he'd be willing to move down a bit and face welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre in a catchweight contest or jump up a class and challenge current light heavyweight title holder Mauricio "Shogun" Rua.

"'GSP' had better pray to heaven above that 'Shogun' accepts my challenge because one of those two is getting beat up," Sonnen said.

When called on his bluff by a fan in regards to a potential matchup with St-Pierre, Sonnen immediately launched into one of his patented tirades while insisting he was more than serious.

'If GSP said he wanted to fight me, the first thing I would say is the same thing I say every time I hear GSP talk: 'Dang it that guy sounds like a French-Canadian Minnie Mouse,'" Sonnen said. "That's the first thing I'd say. Then I'd say, 'Hey, GSP, let me ask you a serious question – do you have a designated driver? Do you have someone to get you home safely? Because clearly you are intoxicated.

"'GSP, do you have a hankering for pain? GSP, did you lose a bet with God? GSP, bring your $3,000 suit, bring your $3 date and get the three-cent tan knocked off your socialist back.' If you see GSP, give him that message for me."

Sonnen didn't limit his challenges to fighters outside his own division. There were brief mentions of Michael Bisping ("I don't think I'm going to help his career") and Wanderlei Silva ("used to be a fighter"), for instance.

But as testament to his belief that it's simply not possible to bite off more than he can chew, Sonnen took his challenges all the way to the top – UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar.

"If Brock Lesnar was here right now, I'd take my boot off and throw it at him, and he'd better polish it up before he brings it back to me," Sonnen said. "Talking about he's the baddest guy in the UFC? Brock, quit eating so many raw eggs and doing push-ups because it's affecting your realm of reality. Are you kidding me? I'd slap you in your face, and you wouldn't do anything.

"'I'm Brock Lesnar. I've got this $5 haircut and a knife tattooed on my chest.' I'll shove it up your face if you get in Chael Sonnen's way."

So with another shot at the UFC's middleweight title on the horizon, Sonnen's trash-talking range once again knows no limits. And in an effort to step up his game from the awe-inspiring levels of his UFC 117 clash with Silva, Sonnen has now taken to operating with completely different mediums.

With that in mind, Sonnen debuted a poem-in-progress, currently titled "Anderson, who you gonna send?"

"Anderson, who you gonna send?"
Anderson, think it through.
There's still a few months before they lock the cage door behind me and you.
Last time, they raised your hand, but it was plain to see
I took a lot more about of you than you took out of me.
I broke the mirror, and I blew away the smoke.
It was me who tapped, but it was you who broke.

-Chael Sonnen

source : http://mmajunkie.com/news/20641/ufc...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice.
+ rep man!
I posted something similar in the smacktalk area, but only the poem dedicated to Silva.
He's crazy...:laugh:
Glad to see he is back.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG this is hysterical, Chael is hands down the best character in MMA today, hilarious.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Sonnen is just having fun. I know it annoys some people, and I can understand why, but it also makes several others laugh. I think he's embracing that. Fight, but have fun and get a few laughs at the same time. It's certainly a unique brand of comedy, but it's obviously worked for him. I, for one, find a great deal of what he says to be hilarious. I may be one of the biggest GSP marks you'll ever find, and even I can have a chuckle at 'French Minnie Mouse'.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> AUSTIN, Texas – Prior to his now legendary UFC 117 clash with Anderson Silva, UFC middleweight contender Chael Sonnen launched a months-long verbal assault of epic proportions.
> 
> While an official date has yet to be announced for the forthcoming rematch, Sonnen is already up to his old tricks.
> 
> ...


I really thought Sonnen couldn't be a bigger douche bag but he proves me wrong. And just when I thought I couldn't despise him more... I do.

It takes a LOT to make me root for Silva, but Chael does that.

I think Anderson wasn't more than 80% the first time around, and he saw all Sonnen had to give.

Silva in the 3rd.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

haha, Chael.....a very delusional man indeed!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> I really thought Sonnen couldn't be a bigger douche bag but he proves me wrong. And just when I thought I couldn't despise him more... I do.
> 
> It takes a LOT to make me root for Silva, but Chael does that.
> 
> ...


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, I hope someone at the UFC makes Sonnen one of the coaches on the next TUF series or gives him a guest commentator spot at live events. I would pay good money to see Chael Sonnen conduct a post-fight interview with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Man I really don't like this guy... He was, undeniably, impressive in his last performance but he is such a disrespectful guy (I know it sells PPV's but sell them with your damn fighting abilities instead of your big mouth) and I just don't like him :/

I just want to say for the record that my opinion of Sonnen has nothing to do with Anderson being one of my all time favorites 

EDIT:
This guy needs a good ol'-fashioned behind-the-bleechers humbling, and I can't wait for him to get it... And him jabbing at Wand just straight pissed me off, know your place man!
Man I hate politicians!

I normally don't get mad and I know that is what Sonnen wants to accomplish, he wants to piss people off and he is doing a good job... At least after his last fight he took his defeat like a man, but apparantly he has grown even more delusional... I hope Silva lives up to his potential as well in the rematch and beats this guy for 5 straight rounds...

War Silva!


----------



## NotDylan (Jul 13, 2009)

Another masterful troll by Sonnen, I love the guy.

For those of you who engage full nerd rage, the joke is on you :thumb02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I lol'ed. He really is a great clown!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

NotDylan said:


> Another masterful troll by Sonnen, I love the guy.
> 
> For those of you who engage full nerd rage, the joke is on you :thumb02:


Actually, it's more like "oh, did Sonnen just say/do something provocative thar? I c it." *snooze*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Actually, it's more like "oh, did Sonnen just say/do something provocative thar? I c it." *snooze*


Not really, some of his material is hilarious. Brock lesnars 5 dollar hair cut and; "If Brock Lesnar was here right now, I'd take my boot off and throw it at him, and he'd better polish it up before he brings it back to me" had me in stitches.

How can any one not find that hilarious?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Then we'll have to agree to disagree; I know, I'm no fun.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

This guy is MMA's Andy Kaufman. He insults so many people, he says the most outrageous things, and not once gives a hint that he is joking.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Being 4-4 in the UFC does not warrant such ridicilous behavior... Before the Anderson fight he was annoying, now he's not only embarassing himself but also the sport... How can anybody want this guy for champion? Anybody who wants MMA to be taken seriously at least?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The guys hilarious. The stuff he comes up with must be rehearsed. No matter how much people want to hate on him he did just about everything he said he was gonna do and fell short. I thought he'd get demolished like most but he did well. At least he's not giving a generic answer to every question like most fighters and I'll root for him everytime he fights. I can't help it:thumbsup:


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Jul 2, 2010)

Honestly GSP Vs SOnnen is very very appealing too me more so then Silva Vs GSP , be nice to watch Greaser get a Chael beatdown lol


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

"If Brock Lesnar was here right now, I'd take my boot off and throw it at him, and he'd better polish it up before he brings it back to me"



BAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......im in tears lol.

Good god i love this man.

On to a more serious note, i doubt he would **** with lesnar. But GSP would get tooled so bad by Sonnen. Sonnen is a HUGE Middleweight that made Marquardt look small. GSP is a small Welterweight.

The skillset is the same yet very different. IMO GSP would not be able to take down Chael and we would finally see GSP on his back getting his face beat in.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

GSP would make Chael look stupid and I can't stand GSP. Brock would litterally **** Sonnen in the Octagon if he wanted to. He would use Joe Rogan as a condom and then **** Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> GSP would make Chael look stupid and I can't stand GSP. Brock would litterally **** Sonnen in the Octagon if he wanted to. He would use Joe Rogan as a condom and then **** Chael Sonnen.


What does GSP do that Chael couldnt handle or do better?


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I honestly think Chael could outwrestle Shogun for a decision if he bulks up and maintains his cardio, if not then it will be the bigger man getting the better of him. As for GSP yeah I believe he can beat him, im still not on the GSP hype of him p4p #1, but time will tell.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Dakota? said:


> What does GSP do that Chael couldnt handle or do better?


Riddum and breakdancing.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder what Brock might think about all of this.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

He's an idiot, but he's a hilarious idiot. In a way they cancel each other out. I just can't bring myself to think he's serious with what he says, but he does it to annoy everyone else who takes him so seriously. Either way it's hilarious, even if I think he's an arrogant douche :confused05:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Rauno said:


> I wonder what Brock might think about all of this.


Guarantee Brock laughs it off. Like everyone else should


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Ha! Chael walks around at 220, if he cuts weight to make 170 he's gonna be a dead man.

As far as versus Shogun, he's already bigger. Shogun says he walks around at 212-213.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

"it was me who tapped, but it was you who broke..."

ROFLZ...ROFLZ...LOLLZ!!!

I'm LOLz too hard right now that I'll have to comment another time...lolz...


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No YouTube of this?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome back chael  as long as he keeps Silva fans unhappy, I am happy


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Chael, keeping it real.

Mocking a bunch of soon to be former champions. He knows how its done 

one thing about Chael, when he gives out praise, its usually pretty real. He told ppl Okamis wrestling was gonna be mad stepped up and he is a true top MW. Most ppl didnt think he could easily stop Munoz TDs etc. Chael was right.

He said Cain was the best HW in the world and gonna tear up Big Nog who is basically a punching bag nowadays. Looking like a good prediction aswell.

He said he was gonna take Andy down easily, and put a beating on him, one sided style. For the most part, he was right. He exposed a big hole in the game of a guy many thought was untouchable.

Chael talks alot of BS, but there are nuggets of wisdom in there, for sure.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

you know...before the AS fight i really hated him, after that fight i actually respected him a lot more and started to become a fan of this funny, cocky, but also humble and honest sonnen...now i can see hes back to his character

and im gonna be honest here, really...no bias, it was interesting the first time, but now...you can just tell its SO forced...we know he doesnt believe ANYTHING he said about AS...before we knew it was hype but maybe deep down he really thought that stuff about AS, but after AS beat him he was more humble and actually told ppl what he actually thought about him...this makes his new smack talk not believable at all and therefore not interesting at all.

and i swear that i was actually excited to read what he said, i was enjoying his smack talk on bisping, but we just know this is 100% fake...no fun at all this time around =/...if it was another oppenent it would be one hell of a ride though

i think he should've stuck with the real sonnen, the honest, funny, humble sonnen...not this fake one that just 4gets all the facts and pretends he forgot everything he has said after UFC 117


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Keeping it real? Yeah, keeping it real damn stupid. 

Dude doesn't even believe anything he says.

Bullshit rematch.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

cant wait until chael beats the crap out of andy for hopefully an extra 2 minutes this time.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> you know...before the AS fight i really hated him, after that fight i actually respected him a lot more and started to become a fan of this funny, cocky, but also humble and honest sonnen...now i can see hes back to his character
> 
> and im gonna be honest here, really...no bias, it was interesting the first time, but now...you can just tell its SO forced...we know he doesnt believe ANYTHING he said about AS...before we knew it was hype but maybe deep down he really thought that stuff about AS, but after AS beat him he was more humble and actually told ppl what he actually thought about him...this makes his new smack talk not believable at all and therefore not interesting at all.
> 
> ...




How do you know it's fake and forced when you're reading an online article? IMHO the talk fits his personality perfectly. It flows so easy and seemlessy and is pretty damn hilarious. Other guys (Kos, Bispin) seem to force it. It just seems un-natural. Chael on the other hand makes it pretty damn funny and smooth.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

> "If Brock Lesnar was here right now, I'd take my boot off and throw it at him, and he'd better polish it up before he brings it back to me," Sonnen said. "Talking about he's the baddest guy in the UFC? Brock, quit eating so many raw eggs and doing push-ups because it's affecting your realm of reality. Are you kidding me? I'd slap you in your face, and you wouldn't do anything.


Lmfao

I ******* love you Chael.!!

You are the most interesting figure in MMA right now.!

:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:

I can listen to him talk 24 hours a day every day.!


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> How do you know it's fake and forced when you're reading an online article? IMHO the talk fits his personality perfectly. It flows so easy and seemlessy and is pretty damn hilarious. Other guys (Kos, Bispin) seem to force it. It just seems un-natural. Chael on the other hand makes it pretty damn funny and smooth.


that doesnt matter, he knows AS is the best in the division, he said it himself, and he just lost to him and hes still repeating the same things, he was gonna put a beating on him for 25 mins before also, its the same thing all over again except we know how devasted he was after he lost this just seems like he 4got that he actually lost the fight

hes just trying do to what he did the first time but this time (at least for me anyway) it doesnt have 1% of the same impact, he said this stuff before, he though AS sucked before, AS proved him wrong, he admitted AS was great, and now he thinks he isnt even the best MW again? right...

can some1 show him a replay of the fight? or show him his interview with mike straka? or maybe just the post fight press conference...that would be nice

just give AS the props he deserves, think of something new to say instead of ''im gonna beat on him like never before for 25 mins and i will get my hand raised''

this is obviously his character and this time its just way TOO fake for me to be entertained by anything he says regarding AS at least

or brock..that was hilarious...he wasnt even man enough to get in AS' face when they saw each other before the fight imagine him slapping brock...he knows he would get raped

but him talking about GSP, bisping, and other guys who arent HWs or AS (or any other MW that has humiliated him) is interesting i admit but since 90% of what hes saying is BS its kinda hardo to enjoy the other 10%


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Does he really need to do this again? Granted a fight between Sonnen and GsP could be awesome, would it really be worth hearing all of this? I give him all the props for beating up on Andy for 4 1/2 rounds, but seriously who in their right mind wants to listen to his dillusional rants for the rest of his career.


----------



## monkey024 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sonnen is awesome....I would never wear an MMA shirt but I would definitely buy a Chael Sonnen shirt now becasue of his little speil.

Oh man I'd love to see what would happen if he actually did that to Brock hahahaha.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well MMAFighting actually posted the video as well as the written interview... Just scroll down the page and found the UFC app, press play and select the tiny UFC Q&A-logo in the top 

His answers were more tounge-in-cheek than I though, but this dude still doesn't sit right with me :/

Warning: 48 minutes of video


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> that doesnt matter, he knows AS is the best in the division, he said it himself, and he just lost to him and hes still repeating the same things, he was gonna put a beating on him for 25 mins before also, its the same thing all over again except we know how devasted he was after he lost this just seems like he 4got that he actually lost the fight
> 
> hes just trying do to what he did the first time but this time (at least for me anyway) it doesnt have 1% of the same impact, he said this stuff before, he though AS sucked before, AS proved him wrong, he admitted AS was great, and now he thinks he isnt even the best MW again? right...
> 
> ...



Again, thats his personality. He like to talk shit, he likes to make jokes, and he likes to call people out. I'm sure he doesn't actually believe everything he's saying, but thats just who he is. He wants to be the best, he does everything he can to be the best, and he's done a damn good job so far. FYI the replay of the fight was 23 minutes of pure domination, and about 15 seconds of sadness. Replaying it would probably only make him more confident in his trash talking.

Let it be. Enjoy it for the brilliance it is. :thumb02:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Chael is a funny guy, I'll give him that, but purely in good humor he should think about the "advice" Matt Lindland gave him.










I still find that pretty funny and I saw that quote on cagepotato.com (_I know Lindland didn't really make that quote_) and decided to add it to the picture. Joking aside though, I think Chael can definitely win the next fight as long as he keeps the same game plan and for the love of god doesn't get caught in another sub.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> Chael is a funny guy, I'll give him that, but purely in good humor he should think about the "advice" Matt Lindland gave him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ORR if he fights an Anderson Silva that you don't walk up to and punch on the button multiple times without any reflex of self-defense. Fight might be a little different if Silva's the same guy he was like 10 months ago or so.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I had high hopes for Silva rib injury being a valid excuse for his inability to stuff anything Sonnen threw at him.

However as time goes on, I'm thinking its the hype machine getting me excited about the rematch. In all likelihood, Silva will be 100% fit and it'll still go the same.

Its a tricky one for me. I adore Silva as a fighter, but also love Sonnen the man. The stuff he says warms me! Not always funny, but anything that rattles cages that vigorously is all good in my book. Where I find dudes like Hardy always funny. Sonnen is sometimes plain mean and nasty... also very enjoyable from my perspective.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I like Sonnen more by the day, he just doesn't give a ****, its hilarious.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I know what he's doing and why, but i find it kind of boring actually. One time was enough.
Sure he might win the title, and i actually think Anderson is going over the hill, so i wouldn't be surprized at all.
But as soon as a good BJJ guy comes in there to challenge him, he will lose. I still believe that he has some kind of disorder even tho he's just trolling. And sadly he's not smart enough to adept and get som BJJ/subdefence.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TO WHOEVER NEGGED ME.


*Chael is awesome*

yes i agree... my post didnt insult the guy at all. If anything im one of his biggest supporters. Kind of funny that i would get negged by someone who agrees with me. :thumb02:

I guess im just neg-eble :confused05:

Anyway

I can understand not liking some of Chaels actions, like tapping then saying he didn't tap. I dont understand how someone dislikes him because of his pre fight hype. What Chael sais is pure entertainment so we should applaud his effort not get mad over it. I feel like Chael as it is right now cares the most about his fans.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> TO WHOEVER NEGGED ME.
> 
> 
> *Chael is awesome*
> ...


People that neg rep for opinion suck Donkeys.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

did anyone watch mma live when ken flo was on with chael after 118 and chael was pretty much insulting kennys performance right next to him lol, damn he's awesome


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

You can tell Chael has a good heart really, he cares alot about his friends he even has room for Yushin and he rarely sees the guy, he just loves to entertain and he does that better than anyone atm. Am a big fan of Chael after the Silva fight and you have to take his trash talking with a pinch of salt, he is does it soley for the fans because he knows we love it or we love to hate it, either way we all wanna see him.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm a huge GSP fan but the stuff Chael says about him is hilarious. War Sonnen!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

God I love Sonnen!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Not this bullsh1t again 

:bored04:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Majortom505 said:


> People that neg rep for opinion suck Donkeys.


Its even funnier when you have the SAME opinions and you get negged lol. Its the people that dont have the ballz to sign em that suck donkeys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha, at it again. I knew it wouldn't be long.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Funny stuff, but, I just watched (actually, still watching) the Q&A and a lot of stuff mentioned in here are in fact just a few of the 'highlights', which he said kinda jokingly. Heck, he even said he considers GSP the #1 P4P fighter in the world. I still don't get how some of the fans get butthurt over it and take it seriously.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't get the whole, Sonnen dominated for 23 minutes crap. IMO Silva did far more damage in rounds 3 and 4 than Sonnen did in the entire fight. IMO Silva clearly won round 3 and round 4 was a push at best.

Edit: if it wasn't for a 10-8 first round for Chael, Silva could have theoretically pulled out a decision victory depending on how the rest of the 5th round went.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Leed said:


> Funny stuff, but, I just watched (actually, still watching) the Q&A and a lot of stuff mentioned in here are in fact just a few of the 'highlights', which he said kinda jokingly. Heck, he even said he considers GSP the #1 P4P fighter in the world. I still don't get how some of the fans get butthurt over it and take it seriously.


Well..... it's because he's a dickwad who even contridicts hmself.

In my case it is also because I find big mouths tiring attention seekers.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Calling out Brock Lesnar? Jesus christ. I think Sonnen might have a death wish.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Calling out Brock Lesnar? Jesus christ. I think Sonnen might have a death wish.


He's just nut's.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Calling out Brock Lesnar? Jesus christ. I think Sonnen might have a death wish.


He knows Brock doesn't read the interwebs.


----------



## Hail the Potato (Jul 29, 2010)

I enjoyed watching his fight vs. Silva, but I can't stand his nonstop shit talking. He sounds like a child to me and so I'm just going to ignore the maniac until fight time.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I don't get the whole, Sonnen dominated for 23 minutes crap. IMO Silva did far more damage in rounds 3 and 4 than Sonnen did in the entire fight. IMO Silva clearly won round 3 and round 4 was a push at best.
> 
> Edit: if it wasn't for a 10-8 first round for Chael, Silva could have theoretically pulled out a decision victory depending on how the rest of the 5th round went.


dude are you kidding me?

2/3 of the judges had it scored 10-8 for the whole damn fight. Chael literally dominated Silva standing and grappling. If it were to go to decision and Silva won i would stop watching UFC and go watch ice skating because at least their judging is accurate and fair.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Am I onlyone who would actually want to see Sonnen vs. GSP in catchweight/MW match? We already know that GSP's wrestling is lightyears ahead of everyone's in WW division, even "pure" wrestlers like Kos and Fitch can't handle his riddum. I think Sonnen could really put GSP's wrestling to a test and we might actually end up seeing GSP's guard game and sweeps in action more as he really made bjj blackbelts like Serra and Penn look like rookies on the ground with his transitions and top control.
As for Sonnen vs. Shogun... Umm... he couldn't handle Silva at MW, ok he won 4 and half rounds of the fight, but eventually got submited. Shogun's jitsu, specially sweeps and guard game is WAY better than Silva's, plus I would say Shogun's striking is ahead of Silva's too atleast when it comes to kicks. So yeah, Sonnen would basically be fighting a bigger and faster version of Silva with more proven ground game in a weight class above his own. Yeah good hype up, but not going to happen. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Sonnen fight someone like Tito or Bader though, because I think stylisticly both fights could be interesting; Sonnen being the better wrestler, but both Tito and Bader would actually be the one's with better striking than their opponent, and while Sonnen is much better wrestler than both of them they could use their size advantage to even the field a bit atleast.

So yeah, If Sonnen loses to Silva on a rematch I wouldn't mind him becoming GSP's first victim on his MW reign, or Sonnen moving up to test the mid tier LHWs
Obviously this is just Sonnen hyping himself up again, but realisticly... I don't think him pulling a "Rich Franklin" and changing weight class is a bad idea if he loses a rematch vs. Silva, because I do think that other than Silva (and obviously Maia as we saw) there isn't many MWs who can really find the answer against his wrestling skill and pushing for Sonnen vs. Silva III just isn't interesting specially if Silva beats him more convincingly on second fight.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> dude are you kidding me?
> 
> 2/3 of the judges had it scored 10-8 for the whole damn fight. Chael literally dominated Silva standing and grappling. If it were to go to decision and Silva won i would stop watching UFC and go watch ice skating because at least their judging is accurate and fair.


If they really scored the whole fight 10-8, which I'm not buying, then they are blind too. Sonnen is the king of LnP (and that's pat not pray). I would rather put up with 10 minutes of Sonne's so called GnP than take one leg kick from Silva. Silva did more damage overall in that fight, and especially more in round 3 and 4.

Sonnen should not be rewarded for his fight style which is incredibly boring to me. He had zero intention to finish that fight and that's why he lost.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> If they really scored the whole fight 10-8, which I'm not buying, then they are blind too. Sonnen is the king of LnP (and that's pat not pray). I would rather put up with 10 minutes of Sonne's so called GnP than take one leg kick from Silva. Silva did more damage overall in that fight, and especially more in round 3 and 4.
> 
> Sonnen should not be rewarded for his fight style which is incredibly boring to me. He had zero intention to finish that fight and that's why he lost.


Sorry if he was layNpraying, we would have a new middleweight champ right now.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Is he still denying he lost at Middleweight?Its funny they have the same amount of fights and had 7 more losses than Anderson LOL


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> Sorry if he was layNpraying, we would have a new middleweight champ right now.


Read my post again. I said he was lay and patting, not lay and prarying.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> If they really scored the whole fight 10-8, which I'm not buying, then they are blind too. Sonnen is the king of LnP (and that's pat not pray). I would rather put up with 10 minutes of Sonne's so called GnP than take one leg kick from Silva. Silva did more damage overall in that fight, and especially more in round 3 and 4.
> 
> Sonnen should not be rewarded for his fight style which is incredibly boring to me. He had zero intention to finish that fight and that's why he lost.


What you find entertaining or do not find entertaining does not contribute to the fact that Silva was dominated the whole fight. Silva (if i remember correctly) only landed 30~ strikes while Chael was over 200. Sure you can say that Silvas strikes did more damage but that doesnt mean he should win based on the fact that he threw 10 power shots. As a matter of fact Silva was dropped TWICE in that fight by Chaels punches.

As for the LnP, you can call it what you please but it is still considered effective ground and pound. He doesnt do what the likes of Fitch, Koshcheck, and GSP do which is literally lay and dont advance position. Chael is constantly throwing punches and trying to posture up and finish the fight. Just because he didnt finish the fight does not mean that he wasnt trying. If you dislike Chaels Ground game than why do you have the likes of Brock Lesnar in your sig as a fighter you are supporting? Brock does literally the exact same thing that Chael does...


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> If they really scored the whole fight 10-8, which I'm not buying, then they are blind too. Sonnen is the king of LnP (and that's pat not pray). I would rather put up with 10 minutes of Sonne's so called GnP than take one leg kick from Silva. Silva did more damage overall in that fight, and especially more in round 3 and 4.
> 
> Sonnen should not be rewarded for his fight style which is incredibly boring to me. He had zero intention to finish that fight and that's why he lost.


Please find a sport you enjoy. There is no such thing as LnP snd if you thought that Sonnen was LnP then you simply don't understand wrestling and the ground game.

What you find entertaining or do not find entertaining does not contribute to the fact that Silva was dominated the whole fight. Silva (if i remember correctly) only landed 30~ strikes while Chael was over 200. Sure you can say that Silvas strikes did more damage but that doesnt mean he should win based on the fact that he threw 10 power shots. As a matter of fact Silva was dropped TWICE in that fight by Chaels punches.

As for the LnP, you can call it what you please but it is still considered effective ground and pound. He doesnt do what the likes of Fitch, Koshcheck, and GSP do which is literally lay and dont advance position. Chael is constantly throwing punches and trying to posture up and finish the fight. Just because he didnt finish the fight does not mean that he wasnt trying. If you dislike Chaels Ground game than why do you have the likes of Brock Lesnar in your sig as a fighter you are supporting? Brock does literally the exact same thing that Chael does...


I find your criticism of leifdog funny as you don't seem to understand the ground game either


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Just ignore leifdawg, he's the forums resident troll (since alizio's ban). 




Sonnen put on the most exciting title match we've had in a while, and he pushed the pace harder at 23:30 of the fight than most guys do in rd1. If Chael had backed off in the last round like Silva would of, we'd have a new champ at MW.



And for the record, Chael would do okay against Lesnar. Randy was smaller and not as good of a wrestler and he held his own. Not to mention Chael has a harder chin and more power.


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Just ignore leifdawg, he's the forums resident troll (since alizio's ban).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*"And for the record, Chael would do okay against Lesnar. Randy was smaller and not as good of a wrestler and he held his own. Not to mention Chael has a harder chin and more power."*

Now that's funny


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Majortom505 said:


> *"And for the record, Chael would do okay against Lesnar. Randy was smaller and not as good of a wrestler and he held his own. Not to mention Chael has a harder chin and more power."*
> 
> Now that's funny




I take it you've never seen Lesnar vs Couture? This is a discussion for another thread anyway.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I take it you've never seen Lesnar vs Couture? This is a discussion for another thread anyway.


just to throw my 2 cents, i understand where you're coming from but you have to remember that randy is an exellent greco roman wrestler....very different from chaels...i dont know, traditional wrestling?

randy is a master of the clinch and working the upper body, thats why he was able to do well with lesnar, i really dont think chael has the same upper body strength to do that to brock, or technique, even though hes a great wrestling its a very different game from what chael is used to, so to judge chaels performance based on randys i dont think is the best idea

cain will be a much better comparison though, carwin could be too but carwin is huge like lesnar so that has more to do with his incredible strength than just good wrestling

in the end i really doubt chael would stuff any of brocks TDs...though cain might prove me wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ACTAFOOL said:


> just to throw my 2 cents, i understand where you're coming from but you have to remember that randy is an exellent greco roman wrestler....very different from chaels...i dont know, traditional wrestling?
> 
> randy is a master of the clinch and working the upper body, thats why he was able to do well with lesnar, i really dont think chael has the same upper body strength to do that to brock, or technique, even though hes a great wrestling its a very different game from what chael is used to, so to judge chaels performance based on randys i dont think is the best idea
> 
> ...


In reality Brock struggles against lower body wrestlers more.

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/79316-kurt-angle-i-took-him-brock-down-about-8-9-times.html

Kurt angle took Brock down at will BECAUSE of his double leg takedowns and Singles. Its not far fetched to believe that Chael might get a takedown on Brock. I dont see Chael EVER winning... but thats mainly the size difference.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

"He was an NCAA Division I All-American wrestler at the University of Oregon, two-time University National Champion in Greco Roman, and a US Olympic team alternate"

from wikipedia. sonnen is a complete wrestling machine


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> Brock does literally the exact same thing that Chael does...


Are you serious?
Brock puts holes on people faces, now he can can even sub...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> Are you serious?
> Brock puts holes on people faces, now he can can even sub...


Yeah.. i agree, there is a huge difference between Chael and Brock down there. Mainly Chael is MUCH more active then brock is and does alot more then just Wild Masturbate punches. 

Oh yeah.. Brock can submit people :sarcastic12:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> What you find entertaining or do not find entertaining does not contribute to the fact that Silva was dominated the whole fight. Silva (if i remember correctly) only landed 30~ strikes while Chael was over 200. Sure you can say that Silvas strikes did more damage but that doesnt mean he should win based on the fact that he threw 10 power shots. As a matter of fact Silva was dropped TWICE in that fight by Chaels punches.
> 
> As for the LnP, you can call it what you please but it is still considered effective ground and pound. He doesnt do what the likes of Fitch, Koshcheck, and GSP do which is literally lay and dont advance position. Chael is constantly throwing punches and trying to posture up and finish the fight. Just because he didnt finish the fight does not mean that he wasnt trying. If you dislike Chaels Ground game than why do you have the likes of Brock Lesnar in your sig as a fighter you are supporting? Brock does literally the exact same thing that Chael does...


I disagree. Chael works within the rules to stay "active" but his punches for the most part are nothing more than an annoyance. Brock Lesnar finishes fights, Chael doesn't.



SideWays222 said:


> In reality Brock struggles against lower body wrestlers more.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/79316-kurt-angle-i-took-him-brock-down-about-8-9-times.html
> 
> Kurt angle took Brock down at will BECAUSE of his double leg takedowns and Singles. Its not far fetched to believe that Chael might get a takedown on Brock. I dont see Chael EVER winning... but thats mainly the size difference.


First of all Kurt Angle is arguablly the best American born wrestler ever. Plus he is/was just so incredibly fast. In his prime he had a faster shot than anyone in the UFC in any division. Chael uses that same power double that Brock uses which Brock would be able to see coming as he is actually faster than Chael despite being around 50lbs heavier. IMO Brock doesn't even need to take this fight to the ground as he could most likely get a standing KO in one of the ugliest striking matches of all time.



khoveraki said:


> And for the record, Chael would do okay against Lesnar. Randy was smaller and not as good of a wrestler and he held his own. Not to mention Chael has a harder chin and more power.


LOL and you call me a troll. Btw when is Pudz going to beat Lesnar again?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I believe Chael could and probably would beat Brock Lesnar. It's not really as delusional as it sounds guys..

Look, Chael walks around at 220 normally. Now for his fight with Brock he just puts on 20lbs more. He would be just like Cain Valasquez. And I have Cain beating Brock rather comfortably guys.

But the match I would really like to see is.. tadaaa :thumb02:

Lyoto Machida vs. Chael Sonnen 

Just the flipside of an Anderson Silva bout, where Chael actually has the harm matchup :thumbsup:


----------



## Majortom505 (Jun 23, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I take it you've never seen Lesnar vs Couture? This is a discussion for another thread anyway.


This is the fight where Brock won the HW title.
This is the fight where in the first rd Brock took down Randy 2 times and had Randy on his back for over 2 nins in the 1st rd.
What you call controlling Brock was when Randy was knocked silly by an elbow and pushed Brock against the fence and held him there doing NOTHING.
This was the fight where Brock Punched and kneed Randy to submission shortly into the 2nd rd.
This against a former HW Champion in Brock's 3rd fight.

Yeah... I see your point, sure sure.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> I believe Chael could and probably would beat Brock Lesnar. It's not really as delusional as it sounds guys..
> 
> Look, Chael walks around at 220 normally. Now for his fight with Brock he just puts on 20lbs more. He would be just like Cain Valasquez. And I have Cain beating Brock rather comfortably guys.
> 
> ...


I just don't see it. There is nothing that Chael does significantly better than Brock. But Brock has a good 50lbs and is faster than Sonnen.



Majortom505 said:


> This is the fight where Brock won the HW title.
> This is the fight where in the first rd Brock took down Randy 2 times and had Randy on his back for over 2 nins in the 1st rd.
> What you call controlling Brock was when Randy was knocked silly by an elbow and pushed Brock against the fence and held him there doing NOTHING.
> This was the fight where Brock Punched and kneed Randy to submission shortly into the 2nd rd.
> ...


Don't even bother with him. A year ago he was trying to convince me that Mariusz Pudzianowski was going to beat Lesnar.

Edit sorry about the double post can mod merge please.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> I just don't see it. There is nothing that Chael does significantly better than Brock. But Brock has a good 50lbs and is faster than Sonnen.


Faster? But not by much leif, if at all! It would be a very intersting fight for sure. :thumbsup: I see him stuffing nearly all of Brocks douple leg Takedowns (cause he doesn't really have anything else) and beat him rather comfotable on his feet, with his Boxing. Just like Cain


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay Cain I could actually see, although I think Lesnar takes that. But Chael, despite catching Silva off guard, is no better a striker than Brock. However, Lesnar has a huge advantage in power and reach. I just don't see how Chael would survive for 3 rounds (let alone 5) without getting caught.

FWIW, I think Chael is going to have a tough time beating any elite fighter in a 5 round fight. He just doesn't seem to have the ability to finish top 5 opponent, and 25 minutes is a long time to avoid making a mistake. IMO Chael would have lost to Nate in a 5 round fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> First of all Kurt Angle is arguablly the best American born wrestler ever. Plus he is/was just so incredibly fast. In his prime he had a faster shot than anyone in the UFC in any division. Chael uses that same power double that Brock uses which Brock would be able to see coming as he is actually faster than Chael despite being around 50lbs heavier. IMO Brock doesn't even need to take this fight to the ground as he could most likely get a standing KO in one of the ugliest striking matches of all time.


Yes but that was in a pure wrestling match. Kurt himself sais that Brock isnt good at lower body wrestlers. So sorry but you have NO argument. Your going on opinion while im going by facts. Chael doesn't have to be the best wrestler in the world to take someone down that isnt good at lower body wrestlers. Also MMA wrestling Chael dominates just about everyone INCLUDING kurt angle. You seem to forget that MMA wrestling and Amateur Wrestling is complete different. There is people out there that have amazing wrestling credentials but they never show any spectacular wrestling in MMA and that's because of the differences. Sorry but your argument about Couture having so much luck with Brock because of his upper body wrestling holds NO truth. Even if it did... Chael is a great Greco Roman wrestler himself. Just admit it... you were wrong. Im simply talking about your Couture-Brock argument... i dont care about anything else.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Faster? But not by much leif, if at all! It would be a very intersting fight for sure. :thumbsup: I see him stuffing nearly all of Brocks douple leg Takedowns (cause he doesn't really have anything else) and beat him rather comfotable on his feet, with his Boxing. Just like Cain


Who has Chael actually outboxed? Lesnar dropped both Herring and Randy with 1 punch each, they aren't too impressive strikers but ahead of Chael for sure.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Is anyone seriously entertaining that Chael could even come close to beating Brock?

Chael could compete with anyone up to 205, and probably beat heavyweights outside of the top 10. But Brock.. really?
I can't even be arsed debating this intelligently because it's so blatantly retarded.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Another brilliant press outing by Chael. I love that guy. If you're mad, you just don't get it.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If Andy is Brock Chael is becoming like Frank Mir. All the shit talking will just lead to to Chael getting his ass kick again.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

lol @ everyone (especially sensitive Brock-lover guy) putting words in my mouth. I said Chael would do OKAY against Lesnar. He would. Chael's pure wrestling is leagues better, his take-downs way less telegraphed, his boxing a lot more effective. But Brock has almost a hundred pounds on him and what... 7-8" of reach?



And Vera took down Couture in a nearly identical fashion to Lesnar. Not comparing Vera and Lesnar by any means - just mentioning it to put that in perspective. Nog also took Couture down. Chael though I don't believe has ever been taken down in the UFC except for by the beautiful hip toss that Maia used. 




As to who has Chael outboxed... how about Anderson Silva? Saying Lesnar has good boxing because he outstruck Herring, then somehow forgetting about round one of Carwin vs Lesnar is a bit absurd. 



People seem to hate on Chael a lot for entertaining us. We need to remember Chael's backstory. His father made him promise on his death bed that he would win the belt. When he beat Paulo Filho - Filho came in overweight making it a non-title fight. Then he finally got his shot with Silva and was less than two minutes away from winning, still giving it his all to entertain the fans, and was narrowly submitted. If that isn't heart-wrenching I don't know what is.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> People seem to hate on Chael a lot for entertaining us. We need to remember Chael's backstory. His father made him promise on his death bed that he would win the belt. When he beat Paulo Filho - Filho came in overweight making it a non-title fight. Then he finally got his shot with Silva and was less than two minutes away from winning, still giving it his all to entertain the fans, and was narrowly submitted. If that isn't heart-wrenching I don't know what is.


Not denying that and I laugh my ass off watching Chael's hilarious interviews, but people (not you) who are saying that he'd beat Brock are just being too tight Chael nuthuggers or too huge Brock haters. 
There is no way his wrestling is so good or that Brock's wrestling is so bad that Chael could get any kind of top control on ground if he somehow got that takedown. 

I can see why the "speed and skill > size" -card is being played in fights like Fedor vs. HMC, but we are talking about a freak of nature super athlete that walks at nearly 300 pounds, moves like a LHW and has wrestling background second to only handful of mixed martial artists in the world here. Brock has even demonstrated some sub game now and with that size advantage and Chael's weak sub defense I wouldn't even be surprised if Chael got subbed same way Carwin did, if he didn't get knocked out standing first.

There is a reason why ufc has weight divisions people and I don't mind the idea of Chael fighting someone in WW or LHW as he can beat several people in both divisions, but I can't believe people are seriously thinking he'd be able to win the HW belt after losing 11 fights total in MW and LHW so far. Then again... I do remember Penn nuthuggers arguing for Penn vs. Machida II for the LHW belt not too long time ago. <.<

ps. I cheered for Chael and predicted him to beat Silva on his title fight and think he'll do it in a rematch, so not bashing him here, just the delusional people who are bashing Brock.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> lol @ everyone (especially sensitive Brock-lover guy) putting words in my mouth. I said Chael would do OKAY against Lesnar. He would. Chael's pure wrestling is leagues better, his take-downs way less telegraphed, his boxing a lot more effective. But Brock has almost a hundred pounds on him and what... 7-8" of reach?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silva just took Sonnen down in his last fight. However, not to many have even attempted takedowns on him because he is at a significant striking disadvantage against most of his opponents.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL...I love Chael's smacktalk. I think many of you need to understand he isn't serious. He's entertaining; and you guys fall for it hook-line-sinker.

I really hate to bring up WWE but with Chael it applies. Stone Cold said the best wrestling persona is your own but dialed up to 1000. That's what Sonnen does.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And it begins again....I hope he gives up some more amazing quotes. I was starting to question his sanity towards the end with him denying and claiming and denying again, but it was entertaining. And now we know he can back most of it up.


----------



## hatedcellphones (Dec 7, 2009)

Ahhhh, he's such a douche, but I'm learning to love it. 
I especially loved the throwing the boot at Brock comment. Classic stuff there. 

This guy should be at every Comedy Central roast from now on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Diokhan said:


> Not denying that and I laugh my ass off watching Chael's hilarious interviews, but people (not you) who are saying that he'd beat Brock are just being too tight Chael nuthuggers or too huge Brock haters.
> There is no way his wrestling is so good or that Brock's wrestling is so bad that Chael could get any kind of top control on ground if he somehow got that takedown.
> 
> I can see why the "speed and skill > size" -card is being played in fights like Fedor vs. HMC, but we are talking about a freak of nature super athlete that walks at nearly 300 pounds, moves like a LHW and has wrestling background second to only handful of mixed martial artists in the world here. Brock has even demonstrated some sub game now and with that size advantage and Chael's weak sub defense I wouldn't even be surprised if Chael got subbed same way Carwin did, if he didn't get knocked out standing first.
> ...


But it's not about that Diokhan. It's all about matchups etc. 

For example, Lyoto is not the LHW champ right now.. but Chael Sonnen would get destroyed by him on his feet, cause he would not get him to the ground.

But Shogun the Champ, could very well lose to Chael just because of the stylistc matchup. 

And I also have him losing against GSP for example, just because GSP would do the same thing like Machida. Keep the fight standing and outstrike him. 

And Chael outboxed Yushin Okami who is in my eyes by far a better striker then Brock. 

I would not count him out here at all. 

But against Cain Valasguez for example, I have Chael losing again.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Tough to tell when Sonnen is straight talking or trash talking - I think I like the guy but not sure yet :confused03:

I could do without his GSP French bashing - kind of borders on bigotry to me. 

Why does he pimp Okami so much? Does he really think he's that good, are they good friends or does he have some kind of investment in the guy?

Talking smack about Lesnar, lol...Sonnen vs. Lesnar,lol.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i hate sonnen... so much


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> I don't get the whole, Sonnen dominated for 23 minutes crap. IMO Silva did far more damage in rounds 3 and 4 than Sonnen did in the entire fight. IMO Silva clearly won round 3 and round 4 was a push at best.
> 
> Edit: if it wasn't for a 10-8 first round for Chael, Silva could have theoretically pulled out a decision victory depending on how the rest of the 5th round went.


Whoa..... i read the post and thought to myself "Is this guys brain damaged?? Must be a new troll posting." Then i look over and to my surprised its actually a decent poster that posted something ridiculously stupid. I need to read the whole thread now to see if people started tearing at you yet... if not i will. :thumbsup:

Well i read the thread and some people called you out on the dumb post BUT i feel the dumbness of this post has not been really discussed yet.

You would give round 3&4 to Anderson Silva??? Did you watch the same fight i watched?? You dont get points for being taken down at will and being punched over 300 times. Its actually the opposite... (You must have just been a bit confused). Silva rocked Chael, then went down with chael and then got reversed BY Chael in which led to Chael punching Silva for the next 4min. Every JUDGE gave EVERY round to Chael Sonnen and even gave 2 of the rounds 10-8 for Chael. YOU are the ONLY person in the WORLD and i mean WHOLE WORLD that scored even 1 round for Silva much less 2 rounds. 

Chael didnt try to finish the fight?? Well i saw Chael lay down some of the most BRUTAL ground and pound in that first round that i think i ever saw. Props to Anderson Silva for being able to take an ass kicking. I saw Chael drop Silva arguably twice. I saw Chael taking Silva down and punching him the last 2min instead of just running around or possibly just laying on him until the fight ended. I also saw that Chael BROKE Anderson Silvas rib during the fight.

You my friend are a tool... and contrary to your belief, A TROLL. I will never wonder again why your are considered the Resident Troll.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Whoa..... i read the post and thought to myself "Is this guys brain damaged?? Must be a new troll posting." Then i look over and to my surprised its actually a decent poster that posted something ridiculously stupid. I need to read the whole thread now to see if people started tearing at you yet... if not i will. :thumbsup:
> 
> Well i read the thread and some people called you out on the dumb post BUT i feel the dumbness of this post has not been really discussed yet.
> 
> ...


Oh I understand why people would give those rounds to Sonnen under the US scoring system. But in Pride round 3 at the very least would have gone to Silva. He came damn close to knocking out Sonnen, a guy with less heart would have given up there, so probes to Chael for sticking it out.

However, outside of the 1st round Sonnen had only about 2-3 solid shots per round, and even those didn't look they even phased Silva that much. The rest of the fight he was just playing patty-cake and sorry I just can't reward that.

I also stand by my statement that Sonnen is going to have a difficult time ever winning a 5 round fight against top competition until he figures out a way to start finishing. 

As for the resident troll bit...only khoveraki calls me that, because I call him out on the BS he is constantly spewing. E.g. claiming that Marius Pudz would beat Brock before he even had an MMA fight. As you can see from my rep, I'm clearly not a troll.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Oh I understand why people would give those rounds to Sonnen under the US scoring system. *But in Pride round 3 at the very least would have gone to Silva*. He came damn close to knocking out Sonnen, a guy with less heart would have given up there, so probes to Chael for sticking it out.


But PRIDE didn't score round by round. In PRIDE the whole fight would have went to Sonnen either way. If Silva lost the first 2 rounds and decisively won the 3rd, he could have won the fight(PRIDE didn't have 5 round fights). Just saying.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Oh I understand why people would give those rounds to Sonnen under the US scoring system. But in Pride round 3 at the very least would have gone to Silva. He came damn close to knocking out Sonnen, a guy with less heart would have given up there, so probes to Chael for sticking it out.
> 
> However, outside of the 1st round Sonnen had only about 2-3 solid shots per round, and even those didn't look they even phased Silva that much. The rest of the fight he was just playing patty-cake and sorry I just can't reward that.
> 
> ...


Even in Japan, Chael would have won every round my friend. You dont win the round by winning 30 seconds of it. Chael wasnt NEARLY as close to being knocked out as your making it seem. He had the wits about him to reverse Silva pretty damn easily for someone on the verge of going to sleep. Only scoring system in which Silva won round 3 is in your VERY own that YOU yourself created in your head. I want to add that i think the UFC scoring system sucks also BUT if there was a Scoring System that would give round 3 to Silva then id say that one needs to be banned from mma as quickly as possible. If a fight came down to who had the best punch then Mixed Martial Arts would be in deep trouble. 

Silva was as close to beating Chael as Chael was to beating him in the first round. Except after Chael rocked Silva, Chael brutally beat him up on the floor after. Landing Solid power punch after Solid Power Punch. If Silva wins round 3 in your scoring system then what does Chael get in Round 1??? 10-2 Chael Sonnen?? :sarcastic12:

Yeha i dont normally think you are a troll, i was very surprised to see your name when i read that post. I still dont think your a troll BUT if this is what your posts are going to look like from now on then my opinion is going to change fairly quickly. (Not saying that you care)


----------



## RyanRFC (May 30, 2010)

Chael is obviously looking for a big reaction from everyone and I suspect it would be to spark some beef with the other title-holders and ensure he'll still be in a title picture if he gets crushed by Silva.

That being said, the only title in the UFC he'd have a chance of winning is the lightweight. 

GSP, although faced with a pretty big gulf in size, would still be able to take Sonnen down and keep him there. Of course, Sonnen would need to wait for another 2 years with the amount of fighters waiting for a shot of the welterweight title.

Silva will bury Sonnen before the first round is finished, IMO. I'm predicting a sickening knee when Sonnen rushes in for the takedown.

Shogun would destroy Sonnen in the stand-up before Sonnen would have the time to take him down.

Putting Chael in with Lesnar would be like putting a yapping terrier in the same garden as a pitbull. Lesnar would show him how to ground and pound effectively. It would be the most brutal TKO ever witnessed IMO.

However, don't stop talking, Chael. Your smacktalk makes the fight! :thumb02:


----------

